# WLAN Router bezieht keine IP Adresse



## Stratton (15. Juli 2015)

Ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit meinem WLAN.

Normalerweise nutze ich ein Kabel. Damit funzt auch alles prima. Wenn ich aber meine Fritzbox 3370 anschließe, das Kabel trenne und den Rechner dann einschalte, bezieht der Stick eine IP-Adresse, die Verbindung wird hergestellt aber die Fritzbox bezieht keine IP. Wenn ich dann das Kabel anschließe, holt er sich die Adresse und alles ist gut. Ich kann dann sogar weitersurfen, wenn ich das Kabel wieder entferne. Weiss jemand Rat?

Nutze Win7.


----------



## Arino (15. Juli 2015)

Musst mal schauen ob DHCP im Router richtig eingestellt ist. 
Vielleicht hast du die Fritzbox auch so eingestellt dass sie keine neuen Geräte annimmt im WLan.
WPS geht glaub mit WIn 7 nicht oder?


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juli 2015)

> die Verbindung wird hergestellt aber die Fritzbox bezieht keine IP



Was meinst du damit? Die IP der FB im Netzwerk ist fest eingestellt und meist 192.168.X.1. Die IP nach außen wird dir vom Provider zugewiesen und ist unabhängig von deinem internen Netzwerk.

Wer bezieht jetzt also keine IP? Meinst du den WLAN-Stick der keine IP von der Fritzbox zugewiesen bekommt?


----------



## Stratton (15. Juli 2015)

@Arino
DHCP ist aktiv
Denke ich nicht, da die WLan Verbindung ja funktioniert, wenn ich zur Vergabe der IP das Kabel einstecke.
WPS habe ich mal probiert, funktioniert aber nicht. Weiss nicht wieso.

@Malkolm
Ich meine, dass die Verbindung lt. AVM-WLan-Grafik hergestellt ist. Allerdings kann ich mir das Menü der Fritzbox dann nicht im Browser aufrufen. Hier mal zwei Bilder, die es hoffentlich anschaulicher machen.

1.Bild = Versuch WLan Empfang herzustellen. Es erscheint dann rechts unten in der Taskleiste der Hinweis, dass die Aushandlung einer IP fehlgeschlagen ist. 
2. Bild = Anschließend verbinde ich den PC zusätzlich mit einem Kabel mit der Fritzbox, gehe auf "trennen" und wieder auf "verbinden" . Dann sieht es so aus.


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2015)

Zum einen ist der Zugriff auf die FritzBox über WLAN standardmässig deaktiviert.
Zum anderen: Kannst du mal ein Bild deiner WLAN-Einstellungen aus der FritzBox posten?


----------



## Stratton (15. Juli 2015)

@taks
Ich weiss nicht genau, was Du Dir angucken willst. Falls ich ein anderes Bild hochladen soll, sag Bescheid.

Übrigens sind mein Fernseher und mein Handy auch über WLan angeschlossen. Hätte ich vielleicht vorab erwähnen sollen. Sorry! 
Ausserdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass der WLan-Stick nicht im Computer angezeigt wird. Es ertönt auch zweimal das Signal für den USB-Anschluss.


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich mir das anschaue bekommt nicht der Router keine IP sondern einfach dein WLAN-Adapter.
Kannst du mal die Software des WLAN-Adapters (FRITZ!WLAN) vom PC werfen.
Dann einfach den USB-Stick rein und schauen ob er erkannt wird / als Adapter im "Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter" aufgeführt wird.


----------



## Stratton (15. Juli 2015)

Hab ich gemacht. Der Stick wird als Adapter erkannt. Habe die Software erneut installiert und es klappt immer noch nicht.


----------



## taks (15. Juli 2015)

Software nicht mehr installieren ^^
Also Software deinstallieren und dann einfach mit Windows-WLAN-Assistent einrichten


----------



## Stratton (16. Juli 2015)

Hat leider nicht geklappt. Wenn ich eine Drahtlosverbindung aufbauen will, erscheint rechts unten der Hinweis, dass keine Verbindung besteht.

Falls jemandem noch etwas einfällt, kann er/sie es ja schreiben aber ich habe mittlerweile umdisponiert und einen Platz für meinen Rechner gefunden, der per Kabel zu erreichen ist.  Von daher ist das mittlerweile kein akutes Problem mehr.

Danke an alle.


----------



## Tonas (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Die 169er IP Adresse gibt der PC sich selber wenn er keinen DHCP findet. 
Die Tatsache das du nach entfernen des Kabels weitersurfen kannst deutet klar auf ein Problem des DHCP hin. 
Evtl. Ist Dhcp für den Stick deaktiviert? (Bei den Netzwerkadaptern)
Hier könntest du auch zum testen eine statische IP vergeben. 

Gruß


----------

